# woot! Hedgehog Shirt



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I usually check out woot.com a few times a week and I guess it was a lucky day that I picked! Look at what they have, here's a link: http://shirt.woot.com/ 
Granted, it is a grumpy hedgie that is attacking random logging workers, but it is kinda funny.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I just ordered one!  I couldn't resist, it's so cute. My mom was nice enough that (after some begging), she let me use her credit card to buy one.


----------

